# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Histori te dhimbshme :)

## letaa

Me qe lexova nje histori qe me pelqeu shumm, desha ta ndaj me ju, kush ka ndonje tjeter mund ta publikoj ke e komentojm bashk 











Kur shkova ate nate ne shtepi, gruaja ime me sherbeu darken. I kapa doren dhe i thashe se kisha dicka per t'i thene.Ajo u ul ne karrike dhe filloi te hante qetesisht. Veshtrova dhembje ne syte e saj. Nuk dija si te hapja gojen serish porduhet t'ia thoja te qe kisha ne mendje.
"-Dua divorcin" i thashe. Ajo nuk u duk e shqetesuar, dhe m'u pergjigj butesisht "-Pse?"
Iu shmanga pyetjes se saj.Kjo e beri te nervozohej. Hodhi lugen qe mbante ne dore dhe uleriti "-Ti nuk je burre"
Ate nate nuk i folem njeri tjetrit. Ajo po qante, donte te dinte c'kishte ndodhur me martesen tone. Dhe pergjigja i e ishte se zemra ime i perkiste dikujt tjeter, ia kisha dhene te dashures dhe per gruan ndjeja vec meshire.
Me nje ndjenje faji hartova nje marrevshje kui lashe gruas shtepine tone, makinen dhe 30% teaksioneve te kompanise. Ajo e lexoi dhe e grisi ne qindra copeza. Njeriu qe kisha ndare 10 vjet me te,tani ishte kthyer ne nje e huaj. Me erdhi keq per kohen e saj te humbur dhe energjite e shpenzuara kot por nuk mund ta ktheja mbrapa qeqe kisha thene, doja te dashuren tashme. Filloi te qante me te madhe, dickaqe e prisja. Ta shihja te qante ishte si nje lloj lehtesimi per mua, duke qene se ideja e divorcit me kishte torturuar per jave me rradhe. Diten tjeter shkova ne shtepi shume vone dhe e pashe te shkruante dicka. Nuk e pyeta dhe shkova te flija pas nje dite te ngarkuar ne pune dhe me te dashuren. Ne mengjes medha marreveshjen e saj te divorcit, nuk donte asgje prej meje pervecse nje muaj vemendje. Kerkoi qene ate muaj te perpiqeshim te benim nje jete normale dhe arsyeja e saj ishte shume e thjeshte: djali yne kishte provime ate muaj dhe nukdonte qe div orci yne te ndikonte tek ai. Kjo ishte e pranueshme per mua, por ajo kerkoi edhe dicka me shume. Donte ta ngrijane krahe cdo mengjes ngakrevati deri tek dhima e ndenjies ashtu sic kishim bere ne ditet e para te marteses sone. Mendova se ajo po cmendej, gjithsesi pranova. Kur ia tregova kete te dashures, filloi te qeshte me te madhe dhe iu duk absurde. Une dhe gruaja ime nuk kishim pasur kontakte fizike per nje kohe te gjate.
Kur e ngrita ne krahe diten e pare, djali yne erdhi mbrapa nesh dhe bertiti i lumtur -"Babi po ngre mamin ne krahe"
U ndjeva shume ne faj ne ato momente. Eca me te ne krahe per rreth 10 metra. Ajo me tha me ze te ulet"Mos i trego djalit tone per divorcin" . Serish vura re dhembje ne syte esaj. Diten e dyte ishte e lehte per ne. Ajo u mbeshtet ne gjoksin tim dhe munda te ndjeja parfumin e saj. Kisha kohe qe nuk e shihja me si femer. Vura re se nuk ishteme e re, floket i ishin beregri dhe rrudhat i ishin shtuar. U ndjeva keq per ate cka i kisha bere. Ne diten e katert kur e ngrita serish ne krahe ndjeva njefare intimiteti te rikthehej. Ne ditet ne vazhdim filloi te rritej edhe me shume. Nje mengjes ajo po kerkonte cte vishte, pornte gjitha rrobat i rrinin me te medha. Ne ate moment vura re sesa ishte dobesuar, ja pra pse e ngrija aq lehtesisht ne krahe. Ndjeva dhembje neshpirt, ajo kishte mbledhurkaq shume vuajtje dhe lotne zemren e saj. Pa vetedije iu afrova dhe i perkedhela floket. Ne ate moment vjen djali dhe thote " Babi eshte koha tengresh mamin ne krahe". Kjo ishte bere tashme si pjese e jetes se tij. E ngrita serish, ajo me hodhiduart rreth qafes dhe cuditerisht u ndjeva si ne diten e pare te marteses. Diten e fundit te " marreveshjes" kur e ngritaserish ne krahe, nuk doja ta leshoja me.
Me pas shkova te takoja te dashuren.
"Nuk dua te divorcohem me " - i thashe. Me pa, mevuri doren ne balle e me tha mos kisha temperaturee ndaj flisja percart.
"- E degjove mire c'te thashe, nuk dua te divorcohem me". Me dha nje shpulle dhe perplasi deren e iku. Martesa ime ishte bere e merzitshme sepse une nuk kisha vleresuar me gjerat e vogla, jo sepse dashuria nuk ishte me. Shkova ne nje dyqan me lule dhe prosita nje buqete, ku ne nje shenim shkruajta " Do te te ngre ne krahe derisavdekja te na ndaje". Vrapova ne shtepi me lulet ne dore dhe me buzeqeshje ne fytyre. Ngjita shkallet dhe ne krevat gjej gruan time ne shtrat....te vdekur....
Ajo kishte luftuar me kancerin per muaj me rradhe dhe une isha shumei zene me te dashuren , per ta vene re. Ajo e dinteqe do te vdiste shpejt , por donte qe ne syte e djalit tone une te mbetesha nje bashkshort i mrekullueshem.. .
Vleresojini gjerat, perpara se ti humbisni, sepse atehere do te jete shume vone per t'i kthyer pas.
 :i ngrysur: ((((((((((((( (((((((((( uffffffffffffff fffffffffffffff f...
asnjehere nuk i vleresojme gjerat qe kemi... gjere sa i humbasimato"...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

E kam lexuar kete histori me vertet e dhimbshme por tregon qe ky eshte realiteti  :i ngrysur:

----------


## mia@

Nahhhh, realiteti eshte shume me i hidhur se kjo histori e " zbukuruar'', lol. Gje e rralle qe burri te nderroje mendje per divorcin nese ka rene koke e kembe ne dashuri me nje tjeter, dhe per gruan ndjen vec meshire. Ne realitet nuk do desha qe burri te me mbante vec per meshire. Kush do donte?!

----------


## Endless

> Nahhhh, realiteti eshte shume me i hidhur se kjo histori e " zbukuruar'', lol. Gje e rralle qe burri te nderroje mendje per divorcin nese ka rene koke e kembe ne dashuri me nje tjeter, dhe per gruan ndjen vec meshire. Ne realitet nuk do desha qe burri te me mbante vec per meshire. Kush do donte?!


yyyoooo, nuk eshte se ajo ja kerkovi dicka te tille per meshire me o mendje; po e beri dicka te tille nga qe e donte shume evladin e vet, dhe donte qe burri saj mos te dukesh si ordiner ne syte e tij. capish? mundohuni ti lexoni me me vemendje historit here tjeter, para se te rendni o burra per te bere postimin e radhes!

----------


## mia@

Nuk besoj se ka femer apo mashkull ne bote te reagoje aq qete, kur partneri kerkon divorce se zemren ja ka dhene dikujt tjeter, lol. Bejme lufte me partnerin per gjera te vogla e jo me per gjera te tilla, qe partneri te neveritet dhe te nderroj mendje nuk do t'ja shikosh me surratin .  Behet fjale per tradheti lol, jo thjesht merzitje apo monotoni martese.  Le qe s'ka mashkull te nderroj mendje dy dite pasi kerkon divorcin lol, aq me shume kur pret te martohet me nje tjeter. Vetem nese kalon kohe, zhgenjehet,  dhe reflekton cfare ka humbur. Mendimi im ky.

----------


## Izadora

Mia eshte thjesht nje tregim deri diku i zbukuruar. 
Pyetja eshte c'fare nxore nga ky rrefim ?

----------


## mia@

> pse flet sikur i di te gjitha? pastaj ti kapi thelbin gjese, se historia mund te jete dhe thjesht e trilluar! thjesht merri mesazhin pozitiv historise, dhe mos u merr me ta lagu sta lagun hahahaaaa


Mesazhi pozitiv, "Falja burri tradhetine se do kthehet prape tek ty?!"   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Ne fakt mua me cudit me shume reagimi i burrit


C'fare ka ketu per tu cudit lol 
dashnorja nuk e nxori nga rutina e dites, ishte gruaja familja ajo qe e beri te rizgjohet nga gjumi .
10 vite investim shpirtrore nuk hidhen aq kollai ne koshe te plenave .

Mu me vjen keq per te dashuren e tij :-(
Ajo skena e shpulles eshte e montuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Me fjale te gjithe sakrifikojme  Endless, shume pak do e benin me vepra. ''Te luftosh te ruash nje familje, qe nuk mund te quhet me familje e shendoshe  per hater te femijeve, nuk ka kuptim, dhe nuk po tolerohet me nga femrat. Kjo shihet te shtimi i numrit te divorceve. Femra nuk lejon te luhet me me jeten e saj. Ata qe e bejne e bejne se nuk kane zgjidhje tjeter, dhe ne shume pak raste, e theksoj ne shume pak raste nga dashuria, por qe nuk kalon pa pasoja, dhe lidhja kurre nuk eshte me si me pare.


  Nuk eshte puna si e shof une, por si eshte realiteti. Cfare do beja une? A do e falja? As une se di, por nuk besoj se do e prisja aq lehte tradhetine dhe kerkesen per divorc.

----------


## mia@

> C'fare ka ketu per tu cudit lol 
> dashnorja nuk e nxori nga rutina e dites, ishte gruaja familja ajo qe e beri te rizgjohet nga gjumi .
> 10 vite investim shpirtrore nuk hidhen aq kollai ne koshe te plenave .
> 
> Mu me vjen keq per te dashuren e tij :-(
> Ajo skena e shpulles eshte e montuar


O iza ti mendon se ne realitet, reflekton njeriu aq shpejt aq me shume kur ka rene ne dashuri me nje tjeter dhe gruan se do fare? Se besoj. Kemi pare plot raste ne Shqiperi kur burrat i kane lene grate per nje tjeter kur ato kane qene te semura, lol. Kur s'te dhimbset gruaja ne prag te vdekjes me gjithe sakrificat qe ka bere ajo ne jete per ty e femijet, do te dhimbset kur ajo eshte shendoshe si molla? Do me pelqente qe partneret te reflektonin me shume, por fatkeqesisht, nuk kam pare ndonje te reflektoj aq shpejt, edhe kur e kane pranuar qe kane pat pjese te fajit qe ndodhi ajo qe ndodhi. 

E keqja ne Shqiperi eshte se dhe kur ja fal partnerit/es- tradhetine, e shikojne si njeri te dobet, te thone i ka vene brire apo te meshirojne.

Nje histori te tille u duhet meshkujve ne fakt. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## white_snake

Shume e dhimbshme ishte.
Me e dhimbshme akoma, na fute gjysmen e forumit ne sherr na fute  :perqeshje: !

mia@ gezo per cfare ke edhe shpreso te mos arrish asnjehere ne te tilla situata. Eshte kollaj te flasesh per hesap te tjetrit apo te 'perrallave me mbret' edhe eshte tjeter kur e heq ne kurrizin tend nje vuajtje apo zhgenjim.

Gjithmone mendojme se jemi te pregatitur per jeten e mund ti bejme balle c'do gjeje, po kur te fut ndonjehere jeta ndonje kolpo se merr hic vesh nga te vjen!

Thuaj pacim vullnetin edhe mendjen e paster qe te bejme zgjidhjen e duhur ne situata te veshtira qe na krijohen! Jo c'do gje eshte ne doren tone!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Me qe lexova nje histori qe me pelqeu shumm, desha ta ndaj me ju, kush ka ndonje tjeter mund ta publikoj ke e komentojm bashk 
> 
> "...


e lexova kete diku ne facebook...si mia nuk do doja kurre te rrija me dike qe sme do, apo te "ringjallja" dashurin qe dikur kishim, sidomos kur e di qe ka te dashur dhe me ka tradhetuar...po te isha ajo do i thoja "ok ik dhe mos u shqeteso ske  per te me pare me kurre" dhe do fokusohesha ne femijet e mi dhe familjen time deri ne ditet e mia te fundit

----------


## mia@

> ah moj mia ah, qe vete nga vete dhe atje do ta nxjeresh prape koken ti, te feminizmi 
> 
> prite ku te shpallin ndonje dite si krefeminstja e forumit ty lol
> 
> 
> kur te them un qe se ke lexuar historin sic duhet ti, jo e jo vazhdon te kembengulesh prape si mushka ti! jane meshkujt shqiptar ata qe s'bejne! do e shohesh mashkullin e keq te mashkulli shqiptar gjithandej ti!


Jo vetem mashkulli shqiptar lol, kjo vlen per te gjithe meshkujt kudo,...hmmm dhe per femrat. Ka femra te huaja qe te lene per gjene me te vogel lol, e jo me per tradhetira. ufff!.

----------


## white_snake

> O iza ti mendon se ne realitet, reflekton njeriu aq shpejt aq me shume kur ka rene ne dashuri me nje tjeter dhe gruan se do fare? Se besoj. Kemi pare plot raste ne Shqiperi kur burrat i kane lene grate per nje tjeter kur ato kane qene te semura, lol. Kur s'te dhimbset gruaja ne prag te vdekjes me gjithe sakrificat qe ka bere ajo ne jete per ty e femijet, do te dhimbset kur ajo eshte shendoshe si molla? Do me pelqente qe partneret te reflektonin me shume, por fatkeqesisht, nuk kam pare ndonje te reflektoj aq shpejt, edhe kur e kane pranuar qe kane pat pjese te fajit qe ndodhi ajo qe ndodhi. 
> 
> E keqja ne Shqiperi eshte se dhe kur ja fal partnerit/es- tradhetine, e shikojne si njeri te dobet, te thone i ka vene brire apo te meshirojne.


Po me ate tjetren si ra ne dashuri aq shpejt ai  :perqeshje: , ne te njeten kohe qe kishte 10 vjet me te shoqen  :perqeshje: ?

Te tregoj nje TREGIM, ose perralle me mbret te shpejte.

Grus i ishte merzit burri. I lutet zotit qe t'i marre jeten te shoqit qe kjo te jetonte e lire.
Zoti i thote se do ja plotesoj kerkesen me kusht qe kjo te arrinte te kepuste nje qime te nje luani te eger.

Gruja e gjen luanin, i keput qimen e ja con Zotit.

-Si arrite te kepusje qimen nga luani i eger? -i thote Zoti!
-Vazhdova ti coja ushqim nga larg, avash avash ju afrova, po me ushqim, avash avash arrita ta perkedhelja e ne perkedhelje e siper i keputa qimen- u pergjigj zemberia!

-Po mire-i kthehet Zoti- arrite te zbusesh nje luan e as mundohesh te zbusesh tet shosq por kerkon te vdeku!?

Morali i perralles, robi kur do edhe mundohet, mund te arrij cfare do. Pastaj se sa mundohet qe ta arrij dicka varet nga se sa e do  :shkelje syri: !

----------


## mia@

white, ketu po ngaterrohemi ne se nuk jepen shume hollesira ne tregim, me qellim qe te fokusohemi te mesazhi, "pozitiv" si e quan Endless. :ngerdheshje: 
Ai mund ta kete pat te dashuren gjate gjithe kohes qe ka qene i martuar, ose per nje periudhe te shkurter. Gjithsesi te arrish te kerkosh divorcin duhet cik kohe, lol. Nuk behet tak, fak, dhe nuk eshte nje deshire e momentit qe ashtu si te vjen,dhe  iken. :ngerdheshje: 

Morali i fabules eshte i bukur, por do me pelqente te mos isha une ajo qe ''mundohesha'', lol. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ca njerez kan vesin per te percnyer gjonat , duhet me ju ra ne kurriz te vet qe mos te flasin gjith ojna bojna ....uffff mo

----------


## white_snake

> Ca njerez kan vesin per te percnyer gjonat , duhet me ju ra ne kurriz te vet qe mos te flasin gjith ojna bojna ....uffff mo


Edhe une kshu thashe me pare mi Walchi, po keta jane rrahur me baj e me uthull, ja gjejne fillin problemit direk  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

mia@ sic kam thene me pare, ishallah kemi vullnetin dhe mendjen e duhur qe te perballemime keto situata  :shkelje syri:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Edhe une kshu thashe me pare mi Walchi, po keta jane rrahur me baj e me uthull, ja gjejne fillin problemit direk  
> 
> mia@ sic kam thene me pare, ishallah kemi vullnetin dhe mendjen e duhur qe te perballemime keto situata




Po ne forum jemi ja te diskutojm kur del ndonje shkrim i till e per force ti gjejm ndonje zymtesi se me pa ndonje pozitive larg qoft se na ben keq ..

----------


## [Perla]

O sa i bukur morali i perralles : nje grua qe i faj jeten nje burri, i jep femije dhe vdes e vetme. Pff pff pff Dhe e bukura eshte se konsiderohet faji i grave kur burrat i tradhetojne.

----------


## mia@

> O sa i bukur morali i perralles : nje grua qe i faj jeten nje burri, i jep femije dhe vdes e vetme. Pff pff pff Dhe e bukura eshte se konsiderohet faji i grave kur burrat i tradhetojne.


Perla morali i fabules eshte qe burri kuptoi sakrificat e gruas lol. Tradhetia ishte e domosdoshme per ta kuptuar kete. Nuk qenka dhe aq e keqe tradhetia.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

